# Crappie



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

I took my uncle and a good friend who happens to be his son-in-law below the Dam at Lake Houston Friday. we had 55 Crappie and 17 white bass by Noon. To lazy to down size the pics but if you e-mail me i will send them to you. Coop


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

no need for the pics ..just gps, lure choice, time & water temp ..  j/k
that's a haul. this year i'm trying to participate in all the events. i've caught one limit of white bass, one limit of red drum, a few limits of sheephead, one limit of flounder (but had to release 8 of them cuz they werent big enoug ..may not count)

my next tasks .. a limit of crappie & a limit of spanish macks


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Way go bro very nice fish glad to see uncle Curtis in the pics i bet he was talking good stuff ,nice to see Wayne to wish i could have been there glad ya: tore them up later jwcoop


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

*re Crappie*

OK it is raining so I took time to resize the pics. Coop


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,, great catch! you just sent 500 botes to the dam this weekend and they are opening the gates. That should make for a party at Goodtimes! everyone wil try to stack up in the Eddie now. I may have to just take a ride and watch this mess. rotfl!


----------



## gager2002 (May 19, 2006)

*bait???*

Bait????


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

501,,, rotf!


----------



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

Now that is a nice mess of fish and crappie has to be the best tasting fresh water fish. The wife just saw your pics and I got that look from her, she also enjoys fishing for them and of course eating freshly caught crappie.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

You should look into joining the Bayou City Crappie Club's Spring tournament with skills like that.

It will be March 24th at Lake Houston Marina.

www.bayoucitycrappieclub.org/


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

nice catch, lol spout


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats a cooler full of good eating. Now make that #502.


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

That fishing was a little light on the skills. But i have been known to vertical jig a brush pile or two on big sam. Coop


Bozo said:


> You should look into joining the Bayou City Crappie Club's Spring tournament with skills like that.
> 
> It will be March 24th at Lake Houston Marina.
> 
> www.bayoucitycrappieclub.org/


----------

